# Macaé RJ - Garimpadas



## rafa max (Jul 21, 2010)

Há um tempo morando que moro em Macaé e gostaria de fazer um post sobre a cidade. Andar pela cidade fotografando demanda tempo (sou universitário), porque a cidade é bem extensa e um pouco arriscada (infelizmente). As fotos são bem recentes, de 2017 pra cá e dão um noção de como o município passou por mudanças. Garimpar é uma tarefa difícil, mas muito prazerosa. Este post é pra mostrar também um pouco da versatilidade de Macaé, que é conhecida como "Capital Nacional do Petróleo", mas nunca deixou de ser a "Princesinha do Atlântico.
*Espero que gostem e me perdoem pela qualidade de algumas. As fotos são anteriores a pandemia!

A cidade em dados: *

Macaé pertence à Região Norte Fluminense, que também abrange os municípios de Campos dos Goytacazes, Carapebus, Cardoso Moreira, Conceição de Macabu, Quissamã, São Fidélis, São Francisco de Itabapoana e São João da Barra. O município tem uma área total de 1.216.846 milhas quadrados, correspondentes a 12,5% da área da Região Norte Fluminense. O município está dividido em seis distritos: Sede, Cachoeiros de Macaé, Córrego do Ouro, Glicério, Frade e Sana.
Macaé está localizada a uma latitude S -22º22'33 "e longitude W -41º46'30", fazendo divisa com os municípios de Carapebus, Conceição de Macabu, ao Norte; Rio das Ostras e Casimiro de Abreu, ao Sul; Trajano de Moraes e Nova Friburgo, a Oeste; e com o Oceano Atlântico, a Leste.
Contando com 23 quilômetros de litoral, o clima é quente e úmido na maior parte do ano, com temperaturas que variam entre 18ºC e 30ºC, amplitude térmica diminuída ocasionada pela troca de ventos entre o litoral e a serra, próximos relativamente.

Com uma localização privilegiada, a 182 quilômetros da capital do Estado, Macaé conta com um aeroporto e uma boa infraestrutura de estradas, com ligação direta à BR-101, rodovia principal do país, e agora privatizada.
A cidade é cortada por duas importantes rodovias estaduais - a RJ-106 (Amaral Peixoto) e a RJ-168 (Rodovia do Petróleo). A RJ-106 percorre todo o litoral, de Rio das Ostras a Carapebus, atravessando o centro da cidade. A RJ-168 corta o município de leste a oeste, acessando a BR-101, seguindo até a entrada para o Parque Municipal do Atalaia. A 168 alcança Conceição de Macabu, ao norte, e Rio das Ostras, ao sul. A RJ-162 dá acesso aos distritos de Cachoeiros de Macaé, Glicério e Frade. A rodovia se estende de Rio Dourado (Rio das Ostras) até Tapera (Trajano de Moraes).
Macaé sedia o Terminal Benedito Lacerda e a Petrobras .

*Território: 1.216.846 km² - Fonte:  IBGE População estimada 2019: * 256.672 habitantes - Fonte:  IBGE
*População 2010 (último Censo):* 206.728 habitantes - Fonte:  IBGE
*Royalties:* 434.425.117,94 (acumulado 2017) - Fonte: ANP
*PIB per capita 2015:* R $ 88.863,40l - Fonte:  IBGE
*Rodovias de acesso:* BR-101, RJ-168 e RJ-106
30 agências bancárias - Fonte:  Tribuntal de Contas do Estado do RJ
*Renda mensal média: * 7,5 remunerados - Fonte:  IBGE
*Frota 2011:* 84.050 veículos - Fonte:  IBGE

Macaé no estado do Rio de Janeiro:








Fonte: wikipédia

Registro aéreo da cidade em 2020








André Travençolo - googlemaps

*Entrada de Macaé vindo da BR - 101 e o seu obelisco simbilizando o Flare *








Didi-googlemaps

*Centro da Cidade e Imbetiba ao fundo*








Didi-googlemaps

Praça Veríssimo de Melo








Créditos - macaetips.com









Paulinho ep - quadrangular









Emerson Silva - googlemaps

Praça Washington Luiz








Emerson da Silva - googlemaps

Praça Washington Luiz








Orlando Barros - googlemaps

Museu do Legislativo








Edmilson Codeço googlemaps

Paróquia São João Batista








Game Brasil - googlemaps

Casa de Caridade São João Batista (hospital de referência no estado para cirurgias cardíacas)








Ana Chaffin - macaetips

*Forte Marechal Hermes*








@drone_macae - Instagram









mapio.net Forte Marechal Hermes - Macae - RJ









mapio.net Praia do Forte em Macaé, RJ, Brasil.

*Mercado Municipal de Peixe*








Paulo Mendes - googlemaps









Kaná Manhães - odebateon

*Capela de Sant'Anna*








Jocma Araujo - googlemaps









Carlos Júnior - googlemaps

*Rodoviária de Macaé*








Roberto da Cunha - googlemaps









Guilherme Magalhães - odebateon

*Terminal Central* (o principal terminal de ônibus urbano no centro da cidade que passou por reforma recentemente. Existem outros terminais em bairros estratégicos da cidade)








Aguiar - googlemaps









Aguiar - googlemaps

*Castelo (funciona o Instituição Nossa Senhora da Glória e Faculdade Salesiana Maria Auxiliadora)*








Kaná Manhães - odebateon









Daniel Costa - googlemaps

*Vistas da Cidade*
Macaé vista a partir da Barra
*







*
Kaná Manhães - odebateon

Rio Macaé abaixo, Centro a esquerda e ao fundo os Bairros Virgem Santa, Malvinas, Botafogo...


















Juh Campos - googlemaps

Praia da Barra abaixo, ao fundo Ilha Caieira, Nova Holanda, Fronteira, Pq Aeroporto...








@drone_macae - Instagram

Praia da Barra abaixo e Ilha Caieira ao centro. Ao fundo temos o Rio Macaé e a região de manguezal








@drone_macae - Instagram

Praia da Barra e Forte Marechal Hermes e Ilha de Santana ao fundo








Fabio. - googlemaps

Vista do Macaé trade Center








Rafael Tardin - googlemaps









Rafael Tardin - googlemaps









Rafael Tardin - googlemaps

Residência Macaé Vista do Up








Raphael Mussi - googlemaps

Avenida Ayrton Senna no Bairro Sol y Mar








Kaná Manhães - odebateon

Macaé Vista do Mirante do Paiol








@drone_macae - Instagram









Murilo Braz - googlemaps

Rodovia Norte-Sul (Amaral Peixoto) no Bairro São Marcos. A esquerda o Bairro Mirante da Lagoa, ao fundo o Bairro Jardim Guanabara onde fica o IFF - Macaé. Ao fundo a direita fica o Vale das Palmeiras e Vale dos Cristais








@drone_macaé - Instagram

Macaé Vista da Ilha de Santana








Leone Bernardes - googlemaps

Macaé vista da Capela de Santana. Centro a direita e a esquerda o manguezal e os Bairros Barra, Ilha Caieira, Fronteira, Nova Holanda...








Carlos Junior - googlemaps

*Bairro Imbetiba - *bairro onde fica o porto e a sede da Petrobrás na cidade, região nobre próxima ao centro e com muitos hotéis de redes famosas.








@drone_macae - Instagram









@drone_macae - Instagram









Didi-googlemaps









Elvis Boaventura - googlemaps

*Aéreas da região oceânica - a "Zona Sul" macaense*
Praia Campista com sua orla e rodovia Amaral Peixoto a direita e os Bairros Glória e Cavaleiros ao fundo
*







*
@drone_macae - Instagram









@drone_macae - Instagram

Praia Campista a direita e abaixo o Parque da cidade que infelizmente está abandonado por falta de investimento








@drone_macae - Instagram

Rodovia Amaral Peixoto cortando o bairro Praia Campista



  





Autor desconhecido - Clickmacae

Praia Campista

@drone_macae - Instagram

Praia campista abaixo, Praia de Hollywood e Praia dos Cavaleiros. Ao fundo a Lagoa de Imboassica








@drone_macae - Instagram

Praia dos Cavaleiros, Praia de Hollywood e Praia Campista ao fundo








@drone_macae - Instagram

Lagoa de Imboassica a esquerda e Praia do pecado a direita








@drone_macae - Instagram

*Lagoa de Imboassica*
Vista da Lagoa a partir do Bairro São Marcos com o skyline da Praia do Pecado








Polyana Mendes - googlemaps

Um dos locais com a melhor vista do pôr do sol em Macaé








Owls - googlemaps









Alexandre Maciel - googlemaps

Aérea da Lagoa e Praia do Pecado








Condomínio Mirante das Águas - Facebook

*Bairro da Glória:* bairro de alto padrão e que tem uma concentração de prédios e condomínios

Paróquia Nossa Senhora da Glória








Wilson Pecora - googlemaps

Avenida Nossa Senhora da Glória com o Ibis e Mercure Hotel a esquerda








Rafael Tardin - googlemaps









Katiana Nunes - googlemaps









Patiepom patiepom - googlemaps









Patiepom patiepom - googlemaps

Macaé Privilege, mais conhecido como "Torre Gêmeas"








Fabio. - googlemaps

Quintas da Glória








Fábio. - googlemaps

Quintas da Glória visto da Cidade Universitária








Fabio. - googlemaps

Espaço Mistral








Orlando Barros - googlemaps









Orlando Barros - googlemaps

Bairro da Glória visto do Spazio Mistral








Manu Rodrigues - googlemaps

*Outros locais pela cidade*
Shopping Plaza Macaé








Humberto Braga - googlemaps









Didi-googlemaps









Sérgio Cabral - googlemaps









@drone_macae - Instagram

*Hospital Público Municipal. *
Detalhe: São duas unidades que formam um complexo. O hospital é referência em traumas, e recebe a maior parte dos acidentados da BR - 101.

HPM - Dr. Fernando Pereira da Silva (unidade antiga)








Clique Diário - Prefeitura de Macaé cria sistema “HPM Online”

HPM - Irmãs do Horto (anexo mais recente)








Secom - Macaé RJ

Praça em frente ao HPM








Aguiar - googlemaps

*Hospital Unimed.*
Atual Unidade no centro da cidade








Cláudio Crispim - googlemaps

Nova Unidade em construção no Bairro da Glória








Fábio. - googlemaps









Luis Gomes - googlemaps

*Cidade Universitária*
Complexo universitário que conta com 2 Universidades federais sendo elas UFRJ e UFF e ainda a FeMASS que é uma faculdade pública municipal. Ao todo conta com cerca de 17 cursos de graduação e 5 mil alunos.








Didi-googlemaps









Didi-googlemaps

Vista aérea do complexo com seus 4 blocos








@drone_macae - Instagram

Cidade universitária e ao fundo Shopping Plaza Macaé








@drone_macae - Instagram

NUPEM/ UFRJ - Núcleo em Ecologia e Desenvolvimento Sócio-Ambiental de Macaé. Onde funciona os curso de Biologia e pós graduação








Fábio. - googlemaps

* 
Instituto Federal Fluminense







*
odebateon - IFF Macaé passa a contar com curso de História a partir de 2020 - ODEBATEON









Plataforma9 - Abralin em Cena IF Fluminense Macaé 2016 - Plataforma 9

UENF Macaé - LENEP (Laboratório de Engenharia e Exploração de Petróleo) e LAMET (Laboratório de Metorologia)









Leandro Vieira - googlemaps









Fonte: LAMET | QUEM SOMOS

Radar Meteorológico








Leandro Vieira - googlemaps

*Casinha de Barro no Bairro Ajuda* - é um local único na cidade e cenário de várias fotos nas redes socias.








Kaná Manhães - Facebook









Aguiar - googlemaps

Nexus Hotel e Residences é um complexo que está sendo construído no Vale dos Cristais, área nobre da cidade fora da região oceânica e central








Jorge Alex - googlemaps

*Continua*... 😅😅😅


----------



## rafa max (Jul 21, 2010)

Continuando com fotos de vários locais em Macaé... 

Velho Farol na praia do Cantinho








Uilen - googlemaps

Calçadão no Centro de Macaé









Edmilson Codeço - googlemaps









Jocma Araújo - googlemaps

Prefeitura de Macaé








Didi- googlemaps

Câmara Municipal








Fabio. - googlemaps

Bairro Fronteira e Nova Holanda








Rui Porto Filho - Prefeitura de Macaé

Bairro Lagomar - um dos maiores bairros da cidade ou o maior, com cerca de 60mil habitantes. É um bairro distante do centro e considerado dormintório








Rui Porto Filho - Prefeitura de Macaé

Centro de Convenções Jornalista Roberto Marinho, o terceiro maior centro de convenções do estado do Rio. Sedia grandes feiras e shows.








Foto - Wanderlei Gil 

*Praias urbanas- *a cidade tem sido notada pelas suas praias e turismo, tendo esse ano recebido um grande número de turistas, principalmente por Cabo Frio, Arraial do Cabo, Búzios e Rio das Ostras serem cidades super lotadas na alta temporada. 

Praia dos Cavaleiros - principal praia da cidade. Possui uma gama de restaurantes, hotéis e barzinhos, fazendo-se o point do cidade.








Annes Schueler - googlemaps









Ezequiel Amat - googlemaps









Fabio. - googlemaps

Praia do Pecado - point do surf macaense








Clique Diário - MPRJ obtém decisão que obriga empresa a restaurar vegetação de restinga suprimida na orla do Pecado, em Macaé








Vivamapio.com

Praia Campista - praia menos movimentada para banhistas devido a força do mar. Muitos pescadores ficam por ali e alguns praticantes de Kite-Surf








Ricardo Calmon - googlemaps









Kaná Manhães - odebateon

Aeroporto de Macaé - um dos maiores terminais de pouso e decolagem de helicópteros da América Latina (plataformas de Petróleo) que recentemente passou por reformas e voltou a receber voos comerciais. Atualmente a Passaredo, Map e Azul operam com voos diários para o Rio e São Paulo. 








Carlos Eduardo Gawlick Silva - googlemaps









Ezequiel Amat - googlemaps

Pátio de Helicópteros








Ezequiel Amat - googlemaps









Ezequiel Amat - googlemaps

Torre de Controle ao fundo








Paulo Nornha - googlemaps









Rui Porto Filho - Prefeitura de Macaé

Petrobrás - mesmo não sendo a campeã de royalties de petróleo, Macaé ainda segue sendo conhecida como a Capital Nacional do Petróleo.

Entrada principal da Sede no Bairro Imbetiba onde também fica o porto








Marcus Shueler - googlemaps

Portão de Cargas e entrada de funcionários








Fabio. - googlemaps

Prédio administrativo








Márcio Rocha - googlemaps

Vista do Porto








Rodrigo S. Pinto - googlemaps

Base Imboassica mais conhecida como Parque de Tudos








Bruno Azevedo - googlemaps

Antigo prédio da petrobrás que foi desativado








Sérgio Cabral - googlemaps

Edinc que fica no Bairro Novo Cavaleiros. É um pédio alugado pela Petrobrás








Didi - googlemaps

Base Benedito Lacerda, mais conhecida como Terminal Cabiúnas - terminal onde é processado a maior parte do gás natural que vem da Bacia de Campos








Marcela Moreira - googlemaps

Aérea de todo o Terminal








Folha 1 - Propina de R$ 2 milhões por obra da Petrobras em Macaé

O obelisco na entrada de Macaé simboliza essa chama. O Flare








Kaná Manhães - Facebook

Termelétrica EDF e Mario Lago - um complexo que fica as margens da BR - 101. Estão em plano de construção outras Termelétricas pela Shell em Macaé que ficarão no Complexo Logístico.
Vista da BR - 101








Paulo Noronha - googlemaps

E pra finalizar: Ilha de Santana, o arquipélado Macaense com seu farol que ilumina os homens no mar, assim diz o Hino de Macaé








Kaná Manhães - Facebook

Espero que Gostem!!! Comentem


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Macaé melhorou bastante nos últimos anos! Me parece que a cidade finalmente percebeu que o petróleo não vai durar para sempre e tá começando a investir em outras potencialidades, como o turismo.

Ainda me lembro de um forista, nos tempos de ouro do fórum, cujos posts eram dedicados a descascar Macaé. Alguém lembra?


----------



## DRI RJ (Mar 24, 2020)

Torço para que o interior do Rio se reestruture mais até para diminuir a pressão populacional sobre a Região Metropolitana.
Acho que Macaé está melhorando, mas pode melhorar mais ainda e fazer uma transição de sua atividade econômica, visto que o Petróleo/Gás Natural não vão durar para sempre.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

É uma cidade que se desenvolveu muito rápido, mas como está Macaé nos últimos anos depois do petrolão? a cidade sofreu muito?


----------



## rafa max (Jul 21, 2010)

Rekarte said:


> É uma cidade que se desenvolveu muito rápido, mas como está Macaé nos últimos anos depois do petrolão? a cidade sofreu muito?


Eu moro aqui há pouco tempo, somente 4 anos. A cidade ainda respira com ares do Petróleo, teve o leilão de antigos poços, mas com as futuras instalações do Clima (Complexo Logístico e Industrial de Macae) e o Tepor (Terminal Portuário) a cidade começou a dar sinais de melhora, o fato do aeroporto também voltar a receber voos comercias trouxe mais mobilidade. Obvio que toda obra grandiosa demora, mas o que tem se visto, é uma movimentação na cidade. O turismo tem atraído muita gente pra cá por conta das cidades ao redor que ficam muito lotadas.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Bom saber que a situação já está melhorando em Macaé


----------



## Fabriciotaunay (May 4, 2014)

Passei por Macaé em 2019 e achei uma cidade bacana. Moraria fácil nela. 

Só teve um ponto negativo: eu achei o calor insuportável. Não sei se foi a época (março) ou o local (a rodoviária) 😁 e olha q sou nordestino... mas no geral gostei do que vi. Cidade linda e de belas praias.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Nossa, fiquei até bobo!!! Conheci Macaé em 1987 quando fiz prova para a Petrobrás. Naquela época, a cidade praticamente inexistia; era vazia e bem simplória. Em 2010 retornei a cidade e nem a reconheci de tão evoluída (em relação a 1987). Essas fotos apenas corroboram o quanto a cidade cresceu! 

Parabéns pelo thread! :applause:


----------

